# Surf Fishing Garden City



## vahunter (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay Guys, I am new here but have been reading some posts and there seems to be lots of knowledge to share. I come to the beach a couple times a year, and I am most happy when I am standing in the surf with a rod in my hands. I will be staying near the jettys in GC and was wondering if anyone had any wisdom about where and what to fish for and at. I am very interested in catching a shark, I got hooked up for about 15 seconds a couple years ago and I have dreamed of one ever since. Just wanted to get your thoughts/ideas, I will be there6/27-7/4. thanks


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Shouldn't be much of a problem hooking up with a shark by the rocks. Dusk seems to be the best time for them. I think the sharks sandpaper-like body rubbing against the line is responsible for most breakoffs so use a longer leader. Use a whole bluefish or large mullet. We sometimes chum if nobody's swimming when it's getting dark. A kayak will make getting your bait out easier.


----------



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

I was just talking to a buddy here at the office about shark fishing in the surf.... 

Is it still highly frowned upon to drag a shark unto the beach in MB and GC? I know I have read over the years that you are required to cut loose a shark before landing it on the beach as soon as you know it is a shark, and was told by a local store owner, who I fished with a few years ago, the same thing. Obviously, beach landing a shark of any size is not good for tourism  but they are just so much fun to catch out there. 

I fish in MB every year for vacation and stay just south of the State Park in a private house. As far as GC, I have personally had luck between the GC pier and the mouth to the inlet for Pomps, but usually only when the sand fleas are plentiful there.


----------



## vahunter (Jun 16, 2009)

BigE, I am sure it is frowned on, but it is kinda private between the jettys and it is illegal as I know to fish for shark in Horry County. I think it is legal in Georgetown, which is where I will be.


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

surfsidesativa said:


> Shouldn't be much of a problem hooking up with a shark by the rocks. Dusk seems to be the best time for them. I think the sharks sandpaper-like body rubbing against the line is responsible for most breakoffs so use a longer leader. Use a whole bluefish or large mullet. We sometimes chum if nobody's swimming when it's getting dark. A kayak will make getting your bait out easier.


I agree....I've also paddled baits out on a longboard if anyone in your group has one. You can rent boards at Village Surf Shoppe off Atlantic Ave. or kayaks at the rental place across from Causeway Grill also on Atlantic Ave. 

I use a heavy action 7ft standup rod and size 50/60 spinning reel spooled with about 500yds. of 65lb braid and a 150lb mono leader with big circle hooks. A longer leader with heavy duty barrel swivels will help you from getting cutoff by the spinners. I suggest using the tallest rod holder you can find or make if using a rod that short. A big spinner is the next best thing to a Tarpon


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

night time is the usually the best and there won't be too many people walking the beach at that time where you are staying..It is illegal though.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

Vahunter just so you are not confused, you had it right in your earlier post. Shark fishing is only illegal in Horry County! Since the jetty is in Georgetown county you are welcome to drag ashore any shark you want. You do have to check limits on sharks though if you intend to keep it. I believe the size limit differs depending on what type of shark it is. I was down there last night and I let a pinfish sit out for about an hour with no luck. You can catch all the baby sharks you want right now though. Going out in about an hour to try again, will repost if I have any luck.


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

next thing you know horry county will make it illegal to catch rays! one thing i have noticed is that most of the tourist are more than happy to see smaller(3 ft or less) sharks. wanting to touch them etc. not sure how many would be glad to see a 5 or 6 footer beached though!


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

all this makes me think about the tourist fisherman. until 07/01/09 no license was required. how would a tourist in horry county know that he could not beach a shark? on the piers it is posted, but a tourist fishing the surf would never know. even with the new license requirement, how is a tourist suppose to know he can not beach sharks in horry county? since the dnr issues the license, i can't believe that it would state in the saltwater fishing regulations that sharks can not be beached in horry county between such and such a date.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've put more smiles on kids faces letting them catch and touch sharks (dogfish, small sharpnose) than I've seen harm come from reeling in a 3 foot shark. Leave it to Horry County.  

Mark55, it's a county ordinance, the DNR doesn't enforce it.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Ahh, that great old Horry County sharking law. Hahaha.

Smooth is right. SC DNR cannot and will not enforce the sharking ban. I even had a talk with a nice DNR lady about it and was told that they do not. They will, however, report blatant sharking to the proper authorities. The guys that run the truck up and down the beach will peg you for it, as will the pier owners in the area. Though the only time I've ever heard of the law leading to any action was when a shark was actually gaffed and rought up on the pier in broad daylight.

South of the Horry County border, you will have no trouble at all.

Evan


----------



## Knaroz (Apr 8, 2009)

Amen to the not knowing, last year was my first year ever pier fishing in Myrtle Beach, was out on Pier 14. Got to know some locals and spent the entire week catching nothing, on my last day was the only one out there and hooked into something large. Reel, Reel, Fight, Fight, finally get it up to the top of the pier and it is a 3-4' bonnethead (at the time I thought it was a hammerhead but have been corrected thanks to the kind people on this forum). Now I knew it was a shark but no one had been catching them any of the time I was out there and there was no locals to tell me to cut the line, there was no signs on the pier about catching/beaching sharks so I haul it on up. Then comes the fun part of trying to figure out how to get that circle hook out of those jaws with lots of nasty teeth. As I am working on this a lady walks up with her husband and 3 year old kid and she tells the little kid "ooo its a shark, go pet it." Of course he goes RIGHT for the head, in which case I quickly let the lady know if she wants her kid to keep playing the piano that would not be the greatest of ideas. Somehow I end up getting that thing off the circle hook and back in the water with no ill effects (walked it down the pier to the beach and let it loose, didn't want it to plop ~15' back in the water).

Needless to say last years equipment was only my Tiger Spinning rod from Walmart (19$) and a cooler of bait, now, its got a LOT more stuff in it, most importantly *pliers*, towels, and knowledge from this great site lol.


----------

